# Green Water?



## Kingcrimson (Sep 3, 2015)

Once again, sorry if I posted this in the wrong subforum. 

So I got some fairy shrimp eggs recently and they hatched today. The problem is I'd like to feed them the healthiest thing possible. I've heard of people using green water to feed them but I have no experience with that. I have the aquarium of my old betta laying in the sunroom. I never took the water out after I transferred him to the 10 gallon. And after about a month the water inside turned green. I checked it out today and it seems like the water has gotten more icky. There's still a green tint to the water but not as much as a few weeks ago. And there's gunk on the bottom which I assume is dead phytoplankton. But it could be mold. Here are some pictures of the water.










Do you think it would be a good idea to start a culture out of this? And if so, how would I do that?


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

I wouldn't. The tank with that free floating algae looks extremely unhealthy.


----------

